

Amazon Election Heat Map 2012 - danhak
http://www.amazon.com/gp/election-heatmap

======
JPKab
I find it interesting that 'Atlas Shrugged' is included under the "Red Books"
list. It is a piece of fiction, even if is allegorical. Also, since Rand was
vehemently anti-religion, it hardly fits with the Republican Party platform.
I, along with most of the people I know who have ACTUALLY read it, rather than
simply SAY they have read it, will certainly not be voting for Romney.

However, I'm sure there are many, many Republicans who will buy it just to
stick it on their bookshelf (unopened) to show how truly conservative they
are. My father was one such person. He has had that book on his shelf since I
was a small child, and to this day has yet to read it.

